# Czech baroque composer Šimon Brixi



## Artran (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi,

I visited page of Supraphon today and I've discovered that they released a very special CD of Czech baroque composer Šimon Brixi which is lesser known than Zelenka or Černohorský:









There are actually several works that weren't recorded so far. I knew him only by this beautiful work:





(Which is not included on the CD)

Highly recommended.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The father of František Brixi (1732~1771), who was, like his father, a prolific composer of liturgical music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Artran said:


> Hi,
> 
> I visited page of Supraphon today and I've discovered that they released a very special CD of a Czech baroque composer Šimon Brixi which is lesser know than Zelenka or Černohorský:
> 
> ...


I like it a lot, shame there is so little recorded.


----------

